# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Baíña denuncia que la falta de limpieza del alcantarillado provoca inundaciones

## Embalses

Baíña (Mieres), 

D. MONTAÑÉS 

Los vecinos de la localidad de Baíña denunciaron ayer el mal estado en que se encuentra su circuito de saneamiento. Los portavoces de la asociación local señalaron que desde hace más de un año vienen alertando de los graves problemas que padece esta población debido a la obstrucción de la red de alcantarillado. Con las lluvias de las últimas semanas, los afectados señalan que el pueblo sufre con frecuencia inundaciones. 

Los habitantes de Baíña aseguran que están dispuestos a movilizarse si el Ayuntamiento no toma medidas. Los vecinos apuntan que han informado en varias ocasiones a los responsables municipales del estado en que se encuentra el circuito, «sin recibir ningún tipo de contestación convincente». Este pasado fin de semana, varias calles del pueblo se inundaron al colapsarse las alcantarillas: «Los vertidos a las huertas son constantes, con un problema de salud pública que es preocupante», señalaron ayer.

http://www.lne.es/secciones/noticia....a-inundaciones

----------

